# About.com- Three Easy Relaxation Exercises



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was in graduate school, one of my professors, Dr. Raymond DiGuiseppe, was famous for saying "Diaphragmatic breathing cuts anxiety by 50%, so teach it!" Now, I am telling you, relaxation exercises really work, so use them! My latest article compares and contrasts the most popular forms of relaxation techniques, so that you can choose which of them, or which combination, works best for you.


Three Easy Relaxation Exercises



| [url="http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://twitter.com/bbolenibs"]Twitter

 | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Three Easy Relaxation Exercises originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Thursday, October 22nd, 2009 at 05:37:36.

Permalink | Comment | <a href="http://ibs.about.com/gi/pages/shareurl.htm?PG=http://ibs.about.com/b/2009/10/22/three-easy-relaxation-exercises.htm&zItl=Three Easy Relaxation Exercises">Email this[/url]

View the full article


----------

